
Statement on the IBM Acquisition of Red Hat - dbattaglia
https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/10/30/statement-on-ibm-acquisition-of-red-hat
======
arnon
He seems a bit sour. Not sure why this statement is necessary to begin with

~~~
thepumpkin1979
They just wanted to say this:

> The decline in RHEL growth contrasted with the acceleration in Linux more
> broadly is a strong market indicator of the next wave of open source. Public
> cloud workloads have largely avoided RHEL. Container workloads even more so.
> Moving at the speed of developers means embracing open source in ways that
> have led the world’s largest companies, the world’s fastest moving startups,
> and those who believe that security and velocity are best solved together,
> to Ubuntu.

------
dleslie
Reads like an assurance to customers and investors that Ubuntu is able to
compete with IBM.

~~~
5trokerac3
More like "If you've been on WebSphere for the last 20 years and your
architecture team is starting to move to AWS, don't think the IBM acquisition
means you should use RHEL containers."

------
dis-sys
statement translated:

I have a similar business to sell, show me your 10 figures offer and let's
talk.

------
NotANaN
I'm curious if Amazon will find motivation to rebuild Amazon Linux, it being
based on RHEL at the moment.

------
5trokerac3
This reads like Mark Shuttleworth kicking himself in the ass for focusing on
Ubuntu Phone instead of building an OpenShift equivalent.

~~~
toyg
Isn't that Juju?

~~~
5trokerac3
Juju is Canonical trying to play catchup after years betting on the wrong tech
direction.

I'm not an Ubuntu hater - I've been a devoted user since ~'06\. But one can't
deny that RH made better business decisions over the last decade, by not
chasing the "windows killer" dragon.

~~~
toyg
I don't disagree on the overall argument, but Juju is as old as openshift --
it just failed to get traction.

It seems like Ubuntu people are pretty good at coming up with usable tech, but
pretty bad at fostering overall adoption of their solutions. Pretty much all
their "ecosystem" projects have failed, even where the alternative wasn't
particularly loved (upstart vs systemd). They desperately need better
evangelists -- but they won't get them, as long as they ignore my job
application ;)

------
spicyusername
Sounds like someone is jealous they're not worth 34 Billion...

